# Clausing 8520 vertical mill bearing sets



## rchrdinaz (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I plan on keeping my Clausing 8520 vertical mill for a very long time. As a proactive measure, I would like to buy and store a set of quill bearings just in case. Does anyone know who might make replacement bearing and maybe even have part numbers. Thanks in advance. 

Cheers, 

Richard in AZ


----------



## KenS (Oct 8, 2014)

rchrdinaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I plan on keeping my Clausing 8520 vertical mill for a very long time. As a proactive measure, I would like to buy and store a set of quill bearings just in case. Does anyone know who might make replacement bearing and maybe even have part numbers. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...




Richard,

From an excellent (but slow loading) page that all Clausing 8520 owners should bookmark:

http://www.wentztech.com/metalworking/equipment/clausing-8520-mill/

[h=1]Bearings[/h] All the bearings with the exception of  the lower head bearings are commonly available from many sources. The  Lower Head Bearings are speced as a Class 3 which specified as having a  runout of 0.0003, and were sold as a ground matched set . They are no  longer available from Clausing.

*Lower head bearings*



Qty (2)
Clausing number 044-005
Size (25x52x15)
Use Fafnir 7205WNSU
These are 39 degree angular contact bearings.
They are flush ground for minimum preload when duplexed (2 bearings together)

 *
Upper Head bearing*
Qty 1
Clausing Part Number
Use Fafnir 304KDD or, sub 6304ZZ/ND 3304/KBC 6304
Size 20x52x15mm

*
Upper spindle bearing*
Qty 1
Clausing PN 044-016
Size 20x47x14mm
Use MRC 204SFF, FAG equiv to
Use Fafnir 204KDD, 6204ZZ,304KDD

*
Spindle driven step pulley bearings*
Qty 2
Clausing PN 044-007
Size 25x47x12mm
Use Fafnir 9105KDD, Fafnir 9105KDD, 6005ZZ

*
Tables and Upper idler pulley*
Qty 6
Clausing PN 044-004
Size (12x32x10mm)
Use Fafnir 201KDD, Fafnir 201KDD, 6201ZZ

*
Lower Idler pulley*
Qty 1
Clausing PN 044-003
Size 15x35x11mm
Use Fafnir 202KDD, Fafnir 202KDD, 6202ZZ

*
Knee screw upper trust bearing*
Qty 1
Clausing PN 044-011
Use Andrews D-3, standard D-3 thrust bearing for replacement
Size A .625 – B 1.244 – C .563

*
Knee shaft bearings*
Qty 2
Clausing PN 044-008
Use NICE 1607DS, 1607ZZ, 1607
NICE 160105 ( Part Number of bearings in my mill)
Size A 7/16 – B 29/32 – C 5/16


----------



## rchrdinaz (Oct 11, 2014)

KenS,

The list is comprehensive and the link is an excellent find. Thank you.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 11, 2014)

If you fellows don't mind, I am going to move this thread to the Clausing forum instead of the general help forum.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you Ken. I have the original owners manual for mine but it is not this comprehensive. I down loaded yours to add to the manual. Again, thank you.

 You are ahead of me this time Terry. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## rchrdinaz (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds good and thanks for taking care of this WEB site.


----------



## Yetiguy11 (Nov 19, 2014)

I picked these up from McMaster Carr for my 8520. They are all SKF bearings.

QTY 2 25x47x12mm shielded 6661K18
QTY 1 20x47x14mm shielded 6661K45
QTY 1 20x52x15mm shielded 6661K65
QTY 2 25x52x15mm angular  6680K16


----------

